# Black plastic restorer...



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

Slightly off topic, my wife has a Chrysler Voyager and the black plastic trims keep fading really badly very quickly. I've tried products like 'back to black', but does anyone else have any advice on how to get the plastic looking good again and hopefully looking good for more than a week or so?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Heat gun, warm them up with a heat gun, restores the colour and will last longer than "back 2 black" type applications!

Obviously don't go to close with the heat gun or hold near for prolonged periods!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I have just tried a product called "black wow" do a google on it , has lasted a month now and still looks ok , @£11 for a small amount but you don't need much !!!!! ,,,,


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Agree with davidg - its good stuff


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Agree with davidg - its good stuff


Thanks guys, tried it today, looks good. Need to see how long it lasts!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Welsh Auditor said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with davidg - its good stuff
> ...


As i said it has been on 2 months now [rain ] still looks ok'ish but hey it has been wet


----------

